# She paints; The Painting Lady



## specialk0708

I am starting a painting business and I thought it would be neat to name the business something in Italian, since I love the way the language sounds. Can someone please tell me how to say "She paints" or "The Painting Lady" in Italian?


----------



## TimLA

Welcome to the forum

I'll give a couple of ideas, but the real Italians will be awake in another hour or two and they will be much more imaginiative than I.

Dipinge________________he/she/it paints
Lei Dipinge_____________she paints
La Donna chi Dipinge_____the woman/lady who paints
La Donna Dipinta (The painted lady, not painting  )

Again, welcome
Tim

edit: inta


----------



## disegno

How about simply "Dipingo" = I paint

(like disegno = I design   )


----------



## emma1968

TimLA said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I'll give a couple of ideas, but the real Italians will be awake in another hour or two and they will be much more imaginiative than I.
> 
> Dipinge________________he/she/it paints
> Lei Dipinge_____________she paints
> La Donna chi Dipinge_____the woman/lady who paints
> La Donna Dipinta (The painted lady, not painting  )
> 
> Again, welcome
> Tim
> 
> edit: inta


A little correction since in that way it seems a little bit strange!
"La Donna *che* Dipinge" ( I know perfectely it's a typo) Anyway I like that expression.
Sorry I'm  still sleeping   and no others ideas come up in my mind!!
Good work Tim!


----------



## TimLA

emma1968 said:
			
		

> A little correction since in that way it seems a little bit strange!
> "La Donna *che* Dipinge" ( I know perfectely it's a typo) Anyway I like that expression.
> Sorry I'm still sleeping and no others ideas come up in my mind!!
> Good work Tim!


 
Thanks very, VERY much. I always revert to the English requirement of "who" for a person...maybe I'll remember this time... 

Thanks Emma
Tim


----------



## emma1968

TimLA said:
			
		

> Thanks very, VERY much. I always revert to the English requirement of "who" for a person...maybe I'll remember this time...
> 
> Thanks Emma
> Tim



You are welcome!


----------



## DAH

emma1968 said:
			
		

> A little correction since in that way it seems a little bit strange!


"La Donna *che* Dipinge" ( I know perfectely it's a typo) Anyway I like that expression.
Does La Donna Dipinta work?


----------



## emma1968

DAH said:
			
		

> "La Donna *che* Dipinge" ( I know perfectely it's a typo) Anyway I like that expression.
> Does La Donna Dipinta work?


Not to mean a girl who is painting!!
It could work to describe  a picture  where  there is a  woman  painted.
I would see well "La donna Dipinta" as a title picture.

I hope it helps !!


----------



## DAH

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Not to mean a girl who is painting!!
> It could work to describe a picture where there is a woman painted.
> I would see well "La donna Dipinta" as a title picture.
> 
> I hope it helps !!


 
Yes, I was shooting for the painted lady as an image as opposed to a lady who paints


----------



## Donatella

specialk0708 said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how to say "She paints" or "The Painting Lady" in Italian?


 
Hi,
what about "La pittrice" (literally: the painting lady)?

Donatella


----------



## Saoul

I agree with Donatella's suggestion.
"la Pittrice" has a very stronger artistic sense, than "la donna che dipinge", in my opionion. Depending on what and how this woman is painting you can then have "la paesaggista" "la ritrattista" "l'impressionista" "la cubista" and so on...


----------



## Elisa68

Saoul said:
			
		

> .... "la cubista" and so on...


_La cubista_, Saoul?


----------



## TimLA

SpecialK,
I told you, when the Italians are awake, you'll get great suggestions!

I love "pittrice" and "cubista", 
But I think "cubista" is also a special type of dancer? right? 
So you might have to be careful with that one!

Tim


----------



## specialk0708

Thanks for the suggestions! You guys have been very helpful!


----------



## You little ripper!

I think that in English _The Painted Lady_ (La Donna Dipinta) sounds better than _The Lady Who Paints (La Donna che Dipinge)_.
_The Painter_ in English doesn't sound very artistic because a person who paints houses (decorator) is also called that. I don't know how the equivalent _La Pittrice_ sounds in Italian. Doesn't it also mean someone who paints houses (decorator)?
_The Artist_ (L'Artista) could be an alternative.


----------



## DAH

Q_. The Painter_ in English doesn't sound very artistic because a person who paints houses (decorator)? A. Imbianchino o Imbianchina.


----------



## You little ripper!

DAH said:
			
		

> Q_. The Painter_ in English doesn't sound very artistic because a person who paints houses (decorator)? A. Imbianchino o Imbianchina.


Dah, according to Paravia, a _pittore_ is translated as both an _artist_ and a _painter_, i.e. a decorator.


----------



## DAH

Not meaning to split hairs with you.  But, I think decorators usually don't engage in the phyiscal activity of painting.


----------



## You little ripper!

DAH said:
			
		

> Not meaning to split hairs with you. But, I think decorators usually don't engage in the phyiscal activity of painting.


In the U.K. and Australia a decorator will also do the painting and wallpapering in many cases.

The reason I said 





> a person who paints houses (decorator)


was to distinguish it from a person who paints houses, i.e. draws and paints houses as an artist.


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> I agree with Donatella's suggestion.
> "la Pittrice" has a very stronger artistic sense, than "la donna che dipinge", in my opionion. Depending on what and how this woman is painting you can then have "la paesaggista" "la ritrattista" "l'impressionista" "la cubista" and so on...


I agree with you, Saoul "La pittrice" has a more artistic sense. Era la traduzione più logica, non capisco perché non ci ho pensato prima


----------



## MrPedantic

"La pittrice" non è peggiorativo, in italiano? (In inglese, non si dice più "poetess", ecc.)

MrP


----------



## Elisa68

No, nemmeno poetessa lo è.


----------



## specialk0708

I think I might go with "La Pittrice." This is going to be a stupid question to all of you who know Italian so well, but how should I pronounce "pittrice?" I want to make sure and pronounce it correctly.


----------



## TimLA

Pee Tree Chay

HERE you can hear someone say it perfectly


----------



## Saoul

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _La cubista_, Saoul?


 
Oh my gosh! I only see now. Ok no way! That would be absolutely misleading. Elisa and Tim are defenitely right! Go with anything else, but do please avoid my suggestion. 

(Elisa e Tim, grazie! Mi sono fatto una bella risata. )


----------



## TimLA

Saoul,

Oh No! It would be fine, it would just have a double meaning!!! 

Tim


----------



## Saoul

Tim, you are right about the double meaning but saying "cubista" nowadays I think that no one would ever think about Picasso...


----------



## MrPedantic

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> No, nemmeno poetessa lo è.


Grazie mille, E68!

A presto,

MrP


----------



## mila bertinetti

"Il pittore" can be confused with the decorator, but "La pittrice" means always an artis woman. Ciao


----------



## Saoul

Mila, I don't see how Pittore and Decoratore can be confused. Can you please provide an example?

I know that in some dialects here in Italy, the "imbianchino" is called pittore, but in Italian as far as I know, Pittore is the artist, Decorator is decoratore, and Painter is Imbiachino.


----------

